

What Optical Illusions Tell Us About The Visual Cortex (2002) [pdf] - 3rd3
http://www.math.utah.edu/~bresslof/publications/01-3.pdf

======
et2o
It is fascinating and worth appreciating that neuroscientists can derive
structure in the brain from complex phenomena such as visual hallucinations.

------
v64
Given the subject matter, I was surprised that the first three authors were in
mathematics departments; then I found out why. This is some serious brain
hacking here.

------
Houshalter
I think the title should be the paper's title, _What Geometric Visual
Hallucinations Tell Us about the Visual Cortex_. I don't see anything about
illusions.

~~~
3rd3
That's correct, I accidentally copied my initial (and wrong) Google query into
the title. I can't change the title now, however, even though it's only 40
minutes ago that I submitted it. I think the admins locked the title after
they've changed the year/pdf tag.

